
Coffee may reduce risk for type 2 diabetes – The Chart Blogs - mrfusion
http://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2014/04/24/coffee-may-reduce-risk-for-type-2-diabetes/
======
eip
[http://www.whale.to/a/diabetes_shame.html](http://www.whale.to/a/diabetes_shame.html)

